# baby water monitor in the bath!



## lol93 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Adam (Dec 12, 2006)

That is sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## lol93 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you! he is very cute, but has the potential to become 7ft long. We are at present converting our garage to build him his adult enclosure!


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice, i gather that you put him in the bath rather than found him there?


----------



## lizardlover (Dec 13, 2006)

nice reptile you got there....wot are you going to feed it when its an adult...RABBITS!!!....lol just joking.
nice pics
-Jared


----------



## Sammccarthy (Dec 13, 2006)

looks like a mangrove monitor to me am i right.

cheeres sam.


----------



## warp81 (Dec 13, 2006)

in the 1st pic it looks like a baby croc. id have to say either a mertains water monitor or a mangrove monitor


----------



## Sammccarthy (Dec 13, 2006)

way to much spots on it back to be a mertans


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 13, 2006)

i dno wat it is but it sure is cute! good luck with him lol93!!


----------



## Varanus1 (Dec 13, 2006)

looks like an Asian Water Monitor V. salvador to me!

Regards, 
Trent


----------



## Sammccarthy (Dec 13, 2006)

yeh i just looked it up and i cant find anything australian with similar patterns apart from the mitchells water monitor unless its a cross breed

cheers sam,


----------



## Sammccarthy (Dec 13, 2006)

hey your the one that thought it was a mertans


----------



## Sammccarthy (Dec 13, 2006)

i just realised that lol69 comes from glascow scotland so it is more than likely to be an asian water monitor.


----------



## jonesc1 (Dec 13, 2006)

considering lol93 lives in scotland, it could be an overseas species of water monitor, which is far more likely considering our tight export laws. trents probably right in saying its an asian water monitor.

sorry, slow in typin, sam got in b4 me


----------



## cris (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice lizard, They are a social species arnt they?
Very nice anyway, keep us up to date with pics as it grows. I hope it has a nice big room to live in.


----------



## jonesc1 (Dec 13, 2006)

huh? sorry, cant make sense of that post brad.


----------



## jonesc1 (Dec 13, 2006)

edited now, your post, not quite sure wat u mean


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 14, 2006)

post some pics of him when hes older!

*do you know what kind it is lol93?!?*


----------

